# PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch



## Christian91 (29. Juni 2018)

*PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wie ich den PC also Lüfter Kühler und GrafikkartenPCB und Mainboard am besten reinige das es sauber aussieht und von der Kühlleistung wieder passt.

Weiterhin wollte ich fragen wie ich am besten auf die CPU und GPU die Wärmeleitpaste auftrage nachdem was ich mir schon angeschaut habe ist am besten komplett auf dem Heatspreader die WLP dünn auftragen und dann ein klecks in die Mitte gegen Luftlöcher usw.

Und kann ich zum entfernen der alte Wärmeleitpaste so einen Baufix Universal verdünner nehmen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Saubermachen geht sehr einfach mit Druckluft - entweder aus Dosen oder aus einem Kompressor. Mehr als den Staub rausblasen ist nicht notwendig. Beim Pusten Lüfter festhalten, nicht durch Druckluft antreiben (induziert Spannung)!
Wärmeleitpaste entfernen geht in aller Regel mit einem (leicht!) feuchten fusselfreien Tuch, hartnäckigere Fälle werden durch einen Tropfen Aceton (Nagellackentferner o.ä., Universalverdünner geht auch) entfernt.
Wie du neue WLP aufträgst ist egal da sie sich bei Erwärmung unter dem Druck des Kühlers ohnehin im Luftspalt verteilt. Weitaus wichtiger als die _Verteilung _ist die _Menge _- so wenig wie möglich verwenden. Wenn du keine Erfahrung hast bestreiche einfach den Chip sehr dünn mit WLP bis er vollständig beschichtet ist und setze den Kühler dann drauf.


----------



## claster17 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Man kann die alte Wärmeleitpaste auch mit nur Klopapier abwischen und anschließend wieder frische drauf machen. Wer es wirklich restlos sauber haben will, kann da noch mit Reinigungsbenzin, Isopropanol usw. drüber wischen.


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Und die Oberfläche von dem Mainboard oder die Rückseite von der Grafikkarte wie kriege ich da den Staub am besten weg ohne was zu beschädigen.

Kann ich mit der druckluft aus der Dose auch den Kühlkörper der Grafikkarte zwischen den Lamelen reinigen oder wie mache ich das am besten relativ schnell ?


----------



## DaveManCB (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Druckluft und die Lüfter festsetzen.

Wenn du die Wärmeleidpaste wechseln möchtest dann mach mit Isopropanol alles richtig sauber, ist die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Ok also pcb und so was auch mit druckluft reinigen.

Dann habe ich noch ne andere Frage wenn ich an den Scythe Mugen 5 einen zweiten Lüfter montieren will muss ich den zum rausblasenden gehäuselüfter im Hinteren teil des Gehäuses blasen lassen ?

Und die Lüfter blasen da raus wo die verstrebungen dann noch vor den Lüfterblättern sind oder?

EDIT:
weitere Frage ich hab mir einen Fractal Venturi HF-12 gekauft da sind jetzt aber nur kurze schrauben bei gelegt das kann doch nicht funktionieren oder wie soll das funktioniern das ganze mit den kurzen Schrauben zu montieren?


----------



## Spexxos (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Ich weiß manch einer wird mich jetzt steinigen, aber ich nutze den Staubsauger und diverse Pinsel. Q-Tips für die fiesen Ecken. Für  WLP einfach ein Tempo mit Isopropanol.


----------



## mika007007 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Spexxos schrieb:


> Ich weiß manch einer wird mich jetzt steinigen, aber ich nutze den Staubsauger und diverse Pinsel. Q-Tips für die fiesen Ecken. Für  WLP einfach ein Tempo mit Isopropanol.



Warum sollte(n) wir...wenn du zum WLP tauschen den Kühlkörper abgenommen hast spricht nichts dagegen, mit Pinseln den Staub zu lösen und anschließend/währenddessen wegzusaugen. Man kann ja, es sei denn, man hat 3 Linke Hände, nix kaputt machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Was mir an den Druckluftdosen mißfällt ist, daß ab und zu ein Schwall Gas mit raus kommt und sich als Niederschlag dann auf die Bauteile legt. Darum verwende ich so einen Miniblasebalk aus dem Fotozubehör Zum Pusten, dieser verursacht zwar keine Folgekosten und stößt kein Treibmittel aus, hat dafür aber auch keinen so dollen Druck.
Oft nehme ich auch den Staubsauger mit Fugendüse, dann allerdings muß man drauf achten einen Sicherheitsabstand zu den empfindlichen Bauteilen einzuhalten und sich nirgends fest zu saugen, wobei ich das bei Kühlkörpern noch für relativ unkritisch halte.
Einen Pinsel würde ich für die Platinen nicht verwenden, weil das für statische Aufladung und Folgeschäden sorgen könnte.
Alte Wärmeleitpaste entferne ich mit Küchenpapier, welches ich mit Isopropanol getränkt habe.

Neue Wärmeleitpaste trage ich einfach auf, indem ich mittig auf den Heatspreader eine etwa erbsengroße Menge rauf drücke, danach setze ich den Kühler auf, durch dessen Anpressdruck verteilt sich die Paste dann gleichmäßig und normalerweise auch ohne Luftblasen, darum ist das eigentlich die sicherste Methode Paste aufzutragen.
Die Menge sollte man aber gut treffen, eine schlechtere Kühlleistung gibt es nur bei zu wenig Paste, nimmt man dagegen zuviel, leidet zwar die Kühlleistung normalerweise nicht, dafür quillt die übermäßige Menge aber seitlich raus, wenn der Kühler fest geschraubt wird und verursacht so eine Sauerrei, die man später nur schlecht wieder rückstandlos beseitigt bekommt, schlimmstenfall kann es auch so zu einem Kurzschluss kommen, wenn die Paste elektrisch leitend ist.
Die optimale Menge zu finden, ist hierbei also die einzige Herausforderung.

Lüfter beim Pusten festhalten ist mir neu, hab ich bisher nie gemacht, da es hier aber empfohlen wird, werd ich es vorsichtshalber künftig auch versuchen, auch wenn mir bisher dadurch kein Lüfter kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Spexxos (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



mika007007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte(n) wir...wenn du zum WLP tauschen den Kühlkörper abgenommen hast spricht nichts dagegen, mit Pinseln den Staub zu lösen und anschließend/währenddessen wegzusaugen. Man kann ja, es sei denn, man hat 3 Linke Hände, nix kaputt machen.



Deswegen sagte ich ja auch 'manch einer'. Es gibt genügend Leute, die ihre Hardware mit Samthandschuhen anpacken, immer Angst haben etwas bei der kleinsten Berührung zu beschädigen. Ich hab Leute gesehen, du würdest nicht glauben, was die für Vorbereitungen die getroffen haben, bevor die nen PC angefasst haben. PC in nen Raum verfrachtet ohne Teppich, ESD wrist straps, keine Wollklamotten anziehen, Mundschutz. Das ganze hatte mehr Ähnlichkeit mit einer Ausgrabung, als mit PC Reinigung. Da geht die doppelte Zeit fürs vorbereiten drauf, als für die Reinigung an sich.

Was mich angeht. Das Gehäuse schmeiß ich einmal im Jahr in die Dusche.  Im Sommer in die Sonne gestellt und fertig ist. Die restliche Hardware kriegt derweil die Staubsauger-Bürstenaufsatz-Therapie und dann hat sich das nach 1-2 Stunden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Einen Pinsel würde ich für die Platinen nicht verwenden, weil das für statische Aufladung und Folgeschäden sorgen könnte.



Mach ich schon mit Pinsel, nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Lüfter beim Pusten festhalten ist mir neu, hab ich bisher nie gemacht, da es hier aber empfohlen wird, werd ich es vorsichtshalber künftig auch versuchen, auch wenn mir bisher dadurch kein Lüfter kaputt gegangen ist.



Der Lüfter geht davon nicht kaputt.

Bedenke: Du legst Spannung an einen Lüfter an, Strom beginnt zu fließen - der Lüfter dreht sich dadurch.
Das funktioniert andersrum genauso: Du treibst einen Lüfter mechanisch an, der Elektromotor wirkt wie ein Generator und erzeugt Spannung/Stromfluss an seinen Anschlüssen. Dieser von dir erzeugte Strom ist es, der etwas beschädigen kann, beispielsweise die Grafikkarte auf der der Lüfter befestigt ist. Deswegen sollte man Lüfter nie von außen antreiben wenn sie an Hardware angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Spexxos schrieb:


> Was mich angeht. Das Gehäuse schmeiß ich einmal  im Jahr in die Dusche.  Im Sommer in die Sonne gestellt und fertig ist.  Die restliche Hardware kriegt derweil die  Staubsauger-Bürstenaufsatz-Therapie und dann hat sich das nach 1-2  Stunden.



Das klingt doch aber ziemlich brachial, baust du dafür extra alle Hardware aus?

Ich gehe weniger brachial vor, aber reinige auch weniger, oft hab ich meine PCs jahrlang gar nicht geöffnet und dann war manchal schon beträchtlich Staub drinn, trotzdem gab es nie Probleme oder eine merklich schlechtere Kühlleistung.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bedenke: Du legst Spannung an einen Lüfter an, Strom beginnt zu fließen - der Lüfter dreht sich dadurch.
> Das funktioniert andersrum genauso: Du treibst einen Lüfter mechanisch  an, der Elektromotor wirkt wie ein Generator und erzeugt  Spannung/Stromfluss an seinen Anschlüssen. Dieser von dir erzeugte Strom  ist es, der etwas beschädigen kann, beispielsweise die Grafikkarte auf  der der Lüfter befestigt ist. Deswegen sollte man Lüfter nie von außen  antreiben wenn sie an Hardware angeschlossen sind.



Ok verstehe - aber meinst Du denn das man den Lüfter mit so einem Miniblasebalk aus dem Fotozubehör auf oder über seine normale Drehzahl beschleunigt bekommt?
Oder reicht es schon, wenn er sich nur relativ langsam dreht, das dadurch eine Gefahr für die steuernde Platine ausgeht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok verstehe - aber meinst Du denn das man den Lüfter mit so einem Miniblasebalk aus dem Fotozubehör auf oder über seine normale Drehzahl beschleunigt bekommt?
> Oder reicht es schon, wenn er sich nur relativ langsam dreht, das dadurch eine Gefahr für die steuernde Platine ausgeht?



Sobald sich der Lüfter dreht induzierst du eine Spannung die da nicht hingehört.
Natürlich wird sowas in den allerallermeisten Fällen nichts kaputtmachen wenn man jetzt nicht an dem Ding dreht wie der wilde Bill aber es geht schlicht ums Prinzip - wenn man den Lüfter nicht antreibt kann man auch nichts kaputtmachen. Es reicht ja schon so lange man putzt ein Hölzchen oder vergleichbares in den Kühler zu stecken. Oder ganz simpel mit dem Finger festhalten.


----------



## Spexxos (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das klingt doch aber ziemlich brachial, baust du dafür extra alle Hardware aus?
> 
> Ich gehe weniger brachial vor, aber reinige auch weniger, oft hab ich meine PCs jahrlang gar nicht geöffnet und dann war manchal schon beträchtlich Staub drinn, trotzdem gab es nie Probleme oder eine merklich schlechtere Kühlleistung.



In die Dusche kommen: Gehäuse, Staubfilter, Kühlkörper von CPU, GPU. Dann ab damit in die Sonne. Der Backofen tuts bei 50-60°c auch. Ich mach den Großputz aber lieber im Sommer, weils dann draußen stehen kann zum trocknen.
Alles andere wird abgesaugt. Wenn das nicht reicht kommen die Pinsel, wenn das immernoch nicht reicht die Q-Tips. Manche Ecken auf dem Mainboard sind doch etwas schwerer zu erreichen. Vorallem zwischen den Kondensatoren.

Ansonsten sauge ich einmal im Monat alles ab außerhalb und innerhalb vom PC versteht sich. Dann ist der Großputz erheblich weniger 'Groß'.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Ich bin etwas fasziniert wie oft und akribisch hier geputzt wird. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe meinen PC-Innenraum noch NIE wirklich sauber gemacht. Immer wenn mal was an der hardware geändert wird und das Case eh offen ist puste ich mal rein um das gröbste rauszuholen und das wars. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit großartig Dreck oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Das kommt aber auch auf den Aufstellungsort an. Wenn der Rechner auf dem Boden steht, verdreckt er meist wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Stimmt, darum versuche ich die Tower auch immer etwas höher zu stellen, also zumindest paar Zentimeter, das kann schon was ausmachen wenn man Hartfußboden hat.
Außerdem hängt es natürlich auch sehr vom Gehäuse an sich ab und davon wieviele Lüfter montiert sind und wie schnell diese laufen.
Mein Casetek C1080 hat werkseitig Staubfilter vorne drinn, die hab ich aber sogar raus genommen, weil ich meinte damit mehr Luft rein zu bekommen, trotzdem verstaub die Hardware nicht allzu extrem, zum einen weil ich vorne keine ansaugenden Lüfter mehr drinn habe, zum anderen weil die Luft um einige Ecken muß, bevor sie auf die Hardware trifft, da bleibt viel Staub vorne im Frontpanel schon hängen und den sauge ich öfter von außen mit dem gewöhnlichen Staubsauger und Bürste oder Fugendüse raus.

Ansonsten hatte ich aber auch früher schon oft sehr verstaubte Hardware und Probleme gab es dadurch bei mir nie.


----------



## Spexxos (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas fasziniert wie oft und akribisch hier geputzt wird. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe meinen PC-Innenraum noch NIE wirklich sauber gemacht. Immer wenn mal was an der hardware geändert wird und das Case eh offen ist puste ich mal rein um das gröbste rauszuholen und das wars. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit großartig Dreck oder ähnlichem.



Sieht einfach ******* aus, wenn sich die Wollmäuse im Filter tummeln und das tun sie bei mir leider nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das kommt aber auch auf den Aufstellungsort an. Wenn der Rechner auf dem Boden steht, verdreckt er meist wesentlich schneller.



Mein PC steht auf dem Boden - und auch noch auf einem Teppich.
Wollmäuse hab ich dennoch selbst nach Jahren keine drin. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass das Case nur minimal belüftet ist wegen Full-WaKü. Der einzige Platz wo ich Staubansammlungen habe ist im MoRa - der wandert 1x im Jahr auf den Balkon zum durchpusten und das wars.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*

Teppich halte ich auch für besser als Hartfußboden, weil dort der Staub besser festgehalten wird und man kann ihn dann einfach ab und zu weg saugen, auf Hartboden wandert er, bei jedem Tür öffnen, Lüften usw..


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein PC steht auf dem Boden - und auch noch auf einem Teppich.



Der Teppich hilft auch ein wenig. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wollmäuse hab ich dennoch selbst nach Jahren keine drin. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass das Case nur minimal belüftet ist wegen Full-WaKü.



Bei mir genauso. Nur das der Rechner noch zusätzlich auf einem Schrank steht .



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der einzige Platz wo ich Staubansammlungen habe ist im MoRa - der wandert 1x im Jahr auf den Balkon zum durchpusten und das wars.



Bei mir genauso. Denn der Mora 420 hängt unter dem Schreibtisch .

Absaugen reicht aber.

Oder vorher hiermit einmal schön durchpusten 

IT Dusters CompuCleaner Original, Staubgeblase


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso. Nur das der Rechner noch zusätzlich auf einem Schrank steht .



Ist natürlich ein sehr praktischer Ort um mal schnell eine DVD einzulegen oder zu wechseln... 

Aber auch auf den Schränken staubt es, selbst auf meinem 2,36m hohen Kleiderschrank war ordentlich dick Staub drauf und zwar weil ich da jahrelang nicht gewischt habe, man kommt halt schlecht ran und verschieb es dann immer wieder... 
Außerdem steigt Wärme nach oben, also hat der PC es auf dem Schrank immer schön lauschig warm, was er aber gar nicht mag.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Reinigung und CPU und GPU Wärmeleitpaste austausch*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein sehr praktischer Ort um mal schnell eine DVD einzulegen oder zu wechseln...



Der "Schrank" ist 80cm hoch.

Optische Laufwerke nutze ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.

Mit Staub hat also nur der Mora ein wenig zu kämpfen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber auch auf den Schränken staubt es, selbst auf meinem 2,36m hohen Kleiderschrank war ordentlich dick Staub drauf und zwar weil ich da jahrelang nicht gewischt habe, man kommt halt schlecht ran und verschieb es dann immer wieder...



Einfach mal nicht verschieben.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem steigt Wärme nach oben, also hat der PC es auf dem Schrank immer schön lauschig warm, was er aber gar nicht mag.



Ich nutze ein leicht überdimensionierte Wasserkühlung. Von daher ist mir Thermodynamik durchaus ein Begriff. Aber danke für die Info.
Außerdem beträgt die Deckenhöhe ca 4m.


----------

